# LFD coronado



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

I recently did a trade with Nick (criddler) one of the smokes was a LFD coronado, I smoked that puppy before i went to bed, holy moly man i had a knot the size of a tennis ball in my stomach and i was sweating like a coke fiend, but i maned up and nubed that bad boy, damn fine smoke. Thanks nick again for the great smokes.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

A real man woulda chewed the nubbin :biggrin:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

This one is on my wishlist right now; 
can't wait to try one.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I always have people tell me those things aren't that strong but I don't agree at all. I think that they are full bodied enough that the length of the cigar plays a part in the potential ass whipping they may put on a person. I've only smoked a handful but they have always been good enough that I smoke the cigar all the way down to the band and I'm usually left feeling a bit buzzed. All that said I'm glad you enjoyed it and to any one who hasn't had one of these you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

that plus a yuengling lager isn't a real good idea haha and trust me i'm not a light weight. but honestly it is one of the best cigars on the market right now eventhough it will knock you on yourback


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I always have people tell me those things aren't that strong but I don't agree at all. I think that they are full bodied enough that the length of the cigar plays a part in the potential ass whipping they may put on a person. I've only smoked a handful but they have always been good enough that I smoke the cigar all the way down to the band and I'm usually left feeling a bit buzzed. All that said I'm glad you enjoyed it and to any one who hasn't had one of these you don't know what you're missing.


Dude I have one sitting around its been aging for a few months.
Should I light it up? I'm kinda scared haha :sweat: 
jk, it better have flavor, I can't stand it when I smokes full bodied
cigars and they only have strength, and not much flavor, its the worst!


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Dude I have one sitting around its been aging for a few months.
> Should I light it up? I'm kinda scared haha :sweat:
> jk, it better have flavor, I can't stand it when I smokes full bodied
> cigars and they only have strength, and not much flavor, its the worst!


How long has it been in your humidor? I let one sit in my humi for about six months and it got even better then I thought it would!! I still like them fresh out of the shop I buy them from too!!


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Dude I have one sitting around its been aging for a few months.
> Should I light it up? I'm kinda scared haha :sweat:
> jk, it better have flavor, I can't stand it when I smokes full bodied
> cigars and they only have strength, and not much flavor, its the worst!


Hey Louis - Send it to me and I'll try it out for ya, If it's any good I'll send you what's left. :lol:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I always have people tell me those things aren't that strong but I don't agree at all.


Who says this ... the incredible hulk? That's just crazy talk ... Its the strongest cigar I have ever had. The serie V can't compare (strength wise). Its a great smoke ... I love to smoke those ... I tend to smoke them at home though, because the next step is to crash on anything soft. :redface:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Dude I have one sitting around its been aging for a few months.
> Should I light it up? I'm kinda scared haha :sweat:
> jk, it better have flavor, I can't stand it when I smokes full bodied
> cigars and they only have strength, and not much flavor, its the worst!


Smoke it. You've smoked way stronger. 
It's not brutal in the slightest. In fact it almost has a
medium to full flavor. It's just that the nicotine sneaks
up on you after a while.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

The trick is to take your sweet time with it. It is not a cigar to be smoked quickly. And have a couple of Guinnesses handy.


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Man, you guys are brutal! I got one sitting in my humi for a few weeks now. You sure are making it hard not to rip it out and light it up! Guess next you'll be screwing with my diet too!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn great smoke!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

i say do it
the worst that can happen is you turn in to bullybreeds or johnnys avatar and your head explodes
nothing a band-aid wont fix
:teacher:


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

I think your misinterpret what we mean by brutal, not that it taste bad, but that it has like nick said a high nicotine content, 
, it kicks your ass but its so damn good you cant put it down. if you have a few dont be afraid to light one up, smoke it and youll know what were talking about, post back here what you thought of it, we wanna here your storys of pain. 

oh ya and PS like mark said smoke it slow and drink a coke and patiently wait for it will come.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't find this cigar to be that strong, maybe on the weakside of full to me. But I def. agree with the the fact that you all seem to love it. It is a damn good stick, I'd light one up right now if it wasn't getting so cold out


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I don't find this cigar to be that strong, maybe on the weakside of full to me. But I def. agree with the the fact that you all seem to love it. It is a damn good stick, I'd light one up right now if it wasn't getting so cold out


My big problem w/ it is that I never have enough time to smoke one.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Alright everyone I'm gonna smoke it.
I'll smoke it today if I have a good dinner before hand.
And I'll let everyone know what my thoughts are.
thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

Great cigar. One of the few that really give me a serious nic buzz.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Avs Fan said:


> How long has it been in your humidor? I let one sit in my humi for about six months and it got even better then I thought it would!! I still like them fresh out of the shop I buy them from too!!


Its been in my humi for 2 months.
But I was gifted it from a botl, Wil.
so I'm not sure how much age it really has on it...


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Great smoke - I certainly got a healthy buzz off of it (or maybe it was the 3 fingers of scotch...)


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have smoked a couple of them and agree they are a great stick. By the way Joe its good to see your still alive and kicking. What happened to you last sat?


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

was a bad weekend, fighting with the wife,kinda put a damper on things


----------



## wingo (Jul 7, 2006)

I love these smokes. I'd like to get some of the corona especials for this winter.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> was a bad weekend, fighting with the wife,kinda put a damper on things


Sorry to hear about that brother. Hope things are better. We are gonig to be at Robusto's after the Comedy Club for Tiffany's birthday. Will be there between 10 and 11. Maybe y'all can come by?


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> My big problem w/ it is that I never have enough time to smoke one.


True ... this line could probably use a couple more sizes.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Alright so I lit it up tonight.
And I gotta say I enjoyed it.
it was very peppery to start off with
then it mellowed out a bit and I stared getting
some leathery flavors with the peppery taste in the
back round, then about half way threw I started to pick 
up some earthy flavors, mixed in with the peppery taste
and rich tobacco flavor. I took my time smoking it, and guess what?
I didn't even get lightheaded haha, I almost smoked the hole thing, I had
about 2 inches left. but the draw got lose and it just started getting hot
so I let it go, Overall I thought it was a good smoke, and wouldn't mind 
smoking another, maybe someone can do a box split with me later on when I 
get some cash$ haha. thanks again guys for encouraging me to smoke this
cigar, seems like I had nothing to be afraid of after all, maybe the aging help.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Alright so I lit it up tonight.
> And I gotta say I enjoyed it.
> it was very peppery to start off with
> then it mellowed out a bit and I stared getting
> ...


Very strange. Mine box shows nearly none of the same flavor characteristics as yours. I had very little pepper and most food and herb flavors.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Very strange. Mine box shows nearly none of the same flavor characteristics as yours. I had very little pepper and most food and herb flavors.


Maybe our pallets just pick up diffrent flavors.
then again, I was talking to my friend while smoking this
cigar so, I wasn't really paying attention.
:lol:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just helped myself to a Coronado :dribble: Not as strong as I remember it being. I do smoke more full body stuff now than when I first had one. So my tolerance must have grow. But still one of my top cigars to smoke on a given day.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Maybe our pallets just pick up diffrent flavors.
> then again, I was talking to my friend while smoking this
> cigar so, I wasn't really paying attention.
> :lol:


It's best to smoke a potential best cigar ever and not pay much attention.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> It's best to smoke a potential best cigar ever and not pay much attention.


 just treat it as being married when it talks you dont pay attention same princaple can be applied to smoking a cigar as nick pointed out


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

*coronado by la flor*

The coronado is a great full bodied smoke; which you can smoke all the way down. I have a box of each size, and no matter the size, their all great. I have never had draw or burn problems with them, great construction and flavor. A real taste treat.


----------

